# Keeping exotics? Be warned



## adbacus (Dec 8, 2006)

Just found this thread.

Shame they were euthanaised, but they shouldn't have had them anyway and the FINE should've been a hell of a lot steeper than what they received. $1500 - not gonna have that big of an effect IMO

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=164165


----------



## warp81 (Dec 8, 2006)

there are so many ppl around that keep exotics, the fine should be alot bigger i believe


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 8, 2006)

A man has been convicted and fined $1,500 for illegally keeping two exotic pythons at a property at Colac, near Geelong.

> A small amount to pay... $1500 for two snakes we would normally only dream about.! Bump up the fine and there maybe more of an effect...


----------

